# Sergeant Jeffery B. Shaw



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Jeffery B. Shaw 
*Kosciusko County Sheriff's Department
Indiana*
End of Watch: Thursday, November 12, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years, 4 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, November 12, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Jeffery Shaw was killed in an automobile accident on State Road 14 just west of County Road 100 East.

At about 1500 hours, the driver of a truck who was traveling southbound on State Road 14, began to veer off of the roadway. His truck crossed the center line as he over-corrected and struck Sergeant Shaw's patrol car along the driver's side. Both vehicles became engulfed in flames after the impact, leaving them nearly unrecognizable.

Sergeant Shaw was extricated by rescue personnel and transported to Kosciusko Community Hospital where he was pronounced dead. A passerby pulled the driver, who suffered minor injuries, from his truck.

Sergeant Shaw had served with the Kosciusko County Sheriff's Department for over 15 years, having served as a deputy for 11 years. He is survived by his wife, 7-year-old daughter and 9-year-old son.
Agency Contact Information
Kosciusko County Sheriff's Department
221 W Main St
Warsaw, IN 46580

Phone: (574) 267-5667

_*Please contact the Kosciusko County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Sir


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

R.I.P ...prayers and thoughts for your family.


----------



## harper (Apr 3, 2003)

R.I.P. sir, and may God bless your family, friends, and colleagues...


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace Sarge.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sergeant


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

God Bless! RIP Sergeant.


----------

